# I finally petitioned, have some questions though.



## alterian

I petitioned a lodge in GA, my Petition won’t be read until next Monday. I really wish there was material I could study although everyone on here says not to (Exam material). I know it’s going to be difficult with my job, but I’ve been wanting to join for a while now so I’m sure I’ll make it work.

Here's some questions that I currently have and forgot ask. I keep hearing it’s a lot of material to learn/memorize and I’m really on a tight schedule is there anything I can do to retain information quickly, any tips.

I’ve recently moved here from Texas, and my apartment isn’t what I’d like it to be right now. I still have some of my stuff in storage in Texas. My apartment doesn’t look like a home yet. Is that going to be something the IC will hold against me? Perhaps indicating financial issues (of which I have none)

I’m sure every lodge is different, I’m just trying to see if there’s a norm. Are the degrees given once a month, at stated meetings, or whenever the candidate is ready for the next? When you take the exams and pass it, is the next degree given that night or scheduled?

Is there anything I should know or can know about the ceremony.

Forgive my asking, I’m still new to all this and want to learn as much as I can. I’m know I’ll have some more question in the future, it’s nice to know I can get answers on here. Thanks in advance


----------



## Bloke

Go with the flow is good advice... and I am sure your home would not be an issue... mine is in complete disarray atm LOL !

Best advice; relax, listen and learn..


----------



## alterian

No my place isn't dirty or anything, my OCD wouldn't allow it. Hopefully everything goes smoothly. I'll keep this updated. Thanks guys


----------



## Companion Joe

Do not go looking for information about the degrees. The only person you ultimately short change is yourself because you won't get to experience it new.

Almost all of the other questions you asked can best be answered by a member of the lodge you petitioned. Most of those things vary not only from state to state but from lodge to lodge. I will caution you, however, that if you are so new to an area that you haven't even unpacked, you might not be eligible to petition a lodge. We won't even accept a petition from someone who hasn't lived here for less than a year. That requirement might not be universal, though.


----------



## Brother JC

There is nothing to study before your Initiation. That us the point; it's the beginning. You will have things to learn later.
Just wait, that is all you need to do.


----------



## dfreybur

alterian said:


> I’ve recently moved here from Texas, and my apartment isn’t what I’d like it to be right now. I still have some of my stuff in storage in Texas. My apartment doesn’t look like a home yet. Is that going to be something the IC will hold against me? Perhaps indicating financial issues (of which I have none)



Technically it's only to confirm you have a home.  The place should be somewhat presentable, but bachelor presentable is just fine.  There is more to it than that, but the other parts take extremes to have any effect - We require our candidates to be of sound mind.  Your place will show if you're a hoarder.  We require our candidates to be good citizens.  Your place will show if  you're rabble rouser without a cause.



> Are the degrees given once a month, at stated meetings, or whenever the candidate is ready for the next? When you take the exams and pass it, is the next degree given that night or scheduled?



Most lodges have a business meeting on a specific week of the month.  It does happen to have a degree that night but it's rare.  Nearly always the degree with scheduled that day of the week in a different week of the month.  The degree could be scheduled as soon as the week after you are balloted on (not the same month as your petition is read) or a couple of months down the line.

Once you are ready to present your proficiency the timing for your next two degrees will have a similar pattern as how your first degree was scheduled.  Some brothers present their proficiency at a business meeting then have the degree scheduled.  A bit more common is to schedule the proficiency on the same night as the next degree and do them proficiency then degree.



> Is there anything I should know or can know about the ceremony.



You CAN know all you like, but take a step back and think about the implications.

Our degrees are mutual adoption ceremonies.  We adopt you.  You adopt us.  We put our trust in our friend when we presented ourselves for our degrees, just as our friend had done before us.  Is there a real reason you are not willing to put your trust in your friend to take good care of you, knowing that every man in every lodge has been through the same?  We all get being nervous.  We all also get the expressions "man up" and "step out in faith".  If you are truly incapable of putting your trust in us, as we are about to put our trust in you, think over the fact that you are about to enter into an adoption ceremony.  If you consider us unworthy of trust, why come among us?

The first degree is called our "initiation".  It's supposed to have an emotional impact.  Do you know anyone who were when they were a kid searched for their Christmas presents and spoiled the surprise for that year?  You should not want to spoil the surprise.

More subtly I know of a guy who searched for and found a script that claimed to be the degree.  He memorized the entire thing.  And was then frustrated because there were tons of little details that jarred.  Different wording for the same meaning.  Slightly more or less formal.  Slightly more or less archaic.  Different vocabulary for the same meaning.  A sentence added here or a sentence removed there.  He found the degree disturbing because what he was experiencing was picky little details that did not match his expectations.  He had ruined the experience for himself.  And then when presented with his proficiency to memorized he was further frustrated because it was not an exact match to what he had already done.

I have direct experience in relearning being more difficult - I went into my degrees cold because I knew the initiation aspects, but after I learned the entire California ritual I moved out of California.  I relearned the entire Illinois ritual as differences.  But at that point I had years invested into Masonry.  Now I'm almost 20 years in and I'm learning the entire Texas ritual as differences.  Learning as differences years later has the same mechanics but very different attitude.

Do you want to go in with an approach of faith and trust, or not?  That's the simple question to ask yourself.  You can learn what will happen, go in with distrust, spoil the surprise, and maybe no one will ever know but yourself.  There is never a second change to make a good first impression - ON YOURSELF TO YOURSELF.



> Forgive my asking, I’m still new to all this and want to learn as much as I can.



Read all you can find about Masonic history, philosophy, biographies, charities, social activities.



> I’m know I’ll have some more question in the future, it’s nice to know I can get answers on here.



Ask away!


----------



## Warrior1256

dfreybur said:


> More subtly I know of a guy who searched for and found a script that claimed to be the degree. He memorized the entire thing. And was then frustrated because there were tons of little details that jarred. Different wording for the same meaning. Slightly more or less formal. Slightly more or less archaic. Different vocabulary for the same meaning. A sentence added here or a sentence removed there. He found the degree disturbing because what he was experiencing was picky little details that did not match his expectations. He had ruined the experience for himself. And then when presented with his proficiency to memorized he was further frustrated because it was not an exact match to what he had already done.


While doing research before I joined I came across a site on the web that claimed to have the EA proficiency. I left it immediately because I did not want to spoil the ritual for myself. After I was initiated and learned the EA proficiency I went back to the site for comparison. It was the same as described above. It was basically correct but in many ways was different from what I was taught.


----------



## Randy81

Alterian, I believe you told me you just completed drill sergeant school. It's been ten years since I went through ds school, however, I'm pretty certain you still have to pitch all the modules, correct? If you can learn all the modules, you will have no issues with the degree work.


----------



## alterian

Randy81 said:


> Alterian, I believe you told me you just completed drill sergeant school. It's been ten years since I went through ds school, however, I'm pretty certain you still have to pitch all the modules, correct? If you can learn all the modules, you will have no issues with the degree work.




I did graduate a couple months ago, hated form and align BTW. I hope it won't be a problem remembering everything. I have an Appointment with the IC in a couple of days, hope that goes well and I'll be GTG.

I'll keep up dating this. Thanks for the input


----------



## acjohnson53

Your name being brought before the Lodge is Your first step, be Patient. hop on and enjoy the ride. it wisdom u seek, wisdom u will find... We got you...


----------



## Warrior1256

acjohnson53 said:


> Your name being brought before the Lodge is Your first step, be Patient. hop on and enjoy the ride. it wisdom u seek, wisdom u will find... We got you...


Agreed, well said Brother.


----------



## alterian

I've been voted favorably, I'm really excited, thanks to everyone.


----------



## Randy81

alterian said:


> I've been voted favorably, I'm really excited, thanks to everyone.


Awesome brother! Congrats!


----------



## Warrior1256

alterian said:


> I've been voted favorably, I'm really excited, thanks to everyone.


VERY GOOD!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Randy81

alterian said:


> I've been voted favorably, I'm really excited, thanks to everyone.


Do you know when your EA degree will be?


----------



## alterian

I dont know yet, they want to wait until the end of February or march just in case there's someone else who petitions. I don't mind waiting, I would like to go through everything with some else to. Febuary would be good.


----------



## Warrior1256

alterian said:


> I dont know yet, they want to wait until the end of February or march just in case there's someone else who petitions. I don't mind waiting, I would like to go through everything with some else to. Febuary would be good.


Keep us posted.


----------



## alterian

I definitely will was looking up to the moment why I can tell everybody when my petition got approved I'll keep updating this or create another post so everyone can follow again thanks


----------



## Randy81

alterian said:


> I dont know yet, they want to wait until the end of February or march just in case there's someone else who petitions. I don't mind waiting, I would like to go through everything with some else to. Febuary would be good.


I did my EA alone but my FC with another brother.


----------



## alterian

Did it make it easier going through it with someone else?


----------



## Brother JC

alterian said:


> Did it make it easier going through it with someone else?


There is nothing "difficult" about the degrees. Personally, I feel you should do them alone, if possible.


----------



## Randy81

alterian said:


> Did it make it easier going through it with someone else?


We have to do our EA degrees alone I think. I mean it doesn't matter if you do the degree alone but it's good in my opinion to have another EA and now FC to study with.


----------



## alterian

Randy81 said:


> We have to do our EA degrees alone I think. I mean it doesn't matter if you do the degree alone but it's good in my opinion to have another EA and now FC to study with.



Exactly what I was thinking, it would be good to have a study budy.


----------



## Glen Cook

DeusLuxVitam said:


> Why do you believe that? I'm just being myself.. I didnt know that was frowned upon. We all have different personalities and ways of expressing ourselves.


Would you say that in front of your mother?


----------



## Glen Cook

DeusLuxVitam said:


> .. I mean we can't just judge people based upon what they own



Oh, indeed I can in part , and I do


----------



## Mel Knight

For which lodge?


----------



## Derinique Kendrick

Brother JC said:


> There is nothing "difficult" about the degrees. Personally, I feel you should do them alone, if possible.


I did mines alone. I don't know about anyone else, but for me it was definitely less stressful knowing that I only had to worry about me doing what I had to do in order to progress versus staying on other grown men about staying on top of things. I had my share of doing that before and was so glad I didn't have to worry about carrying anyone else's load.


----------



## Randy81

Derinique Kendrick said:


> I did mines alone. I don't know about anyone else, but for me it was definitely less stressful knowing that I only had to worry about me doing what I had to do in order to progress versus staying on other grown men about staying on top of things. I had my share of doing that before and was so glad I didn't have to worry about carrying anyone else's load.


I see what you're saying, however, that wouldn't be an issue at my lodge. If two Brothers are on the same timeline so be it, but if one isn't making progress he simply doesn't progress. In fact, another brother and I were last two of like eight or ten initiated yet we were the first two to be raised to Master Mason.


----------



## Derinique Kendrick

Randy81 said:


> I see what you're saying, however, that wouldn't be an issue at my lodge. If two Brothers are on the same timeline so be it, but if one isn't making progress he simply doesn't progress. In fact, another brother and I were last two of like eight or ten initiated yet we were the first two to be raised to Master Mason.


True. And that's really great progress. It shows who really wants it versus those who just say they do.


----------



## MRichard

Derinique Kendrick said:


> I did mines alone. I don't know about anyone else, but for me it was definitely less stressful knowing that I only had to worry about me doing what I had to do in order to progress versus staying on other grown men about staying on top of things. I had my share of doing that before and was so glad I didn't have to worry about carrying anyone else's load.



That's a PHA thing. Each candidate does his degree separately even if there are several in one night in most jurisdictions. They will do the lecture together  but not the degree itself. So your progress has nothing to do with anyone else.


----------



## Derinique Kendrick

MRichard said:


> That's a PHA thing. Each candidate does his degree separately even if there are several in one night in most jurisdictions. They will do the lecture together  but not the degree itself. So your progress has nothing to do with anyone else.


I was speaking more in terms of being the only one to give degrees to period, instead of having others to confer after mines. I was the only candidate.


----------



## MRichard

Derinique Kendrick said:


> I was speaking more in terms of being the only one to give degrees to period, instead of having others to confer after mines. I was the only candidate.



I was referring to what you said about not having to carry others. PHA initiates as a line if there is more than one, right?


----------



## Derinique Kendrick

MRichard said:


> I was referring to what you said about not having to carry others. PHA initiates as a line if there is more than one, right?


I'm not totally all the way sure, but I'm going to take stab at it and say I think so. But wouldn't that be with GLofSt as well? I honestly don't know.
And in terms of "Carrying others" I was thinking since we are our "brothers keeper" in the sense of going through the process together one would have to keep his brother up to speed or one gets left behind.


----------



## MRichard

Derinique Kendrick said:


> I'm not totally all the way sure, but I'm going to take stab at it and say I think so. But wouldn't that be with GLofSt as well? I honestly don't know.
> And in terms of "Carrying others" I was thinking since we are our "brothers keeper" in the sense of going through the process together one would have to keep his brother up to speed or one gets left behind.



Each candidate does his degree separately as I described above in my jurisdiction.


----------



## Derinique Kendrick

MRichard said:


> Each candidate does his degree separately as I described above in my jurisdiction.


Ok I get you now. Same here. If there is more than one they receive lectures together, but yes, degrees are seperate. Thanks for clearning that up and sorry for my confusion, brother!


----------



## MRichard

Derinique Kendrick said:


> Ok I get you now. Same here. If there is more than one they receive lectures together, but yes, degrees are seperate. Thanks for clearning that up and sorry for my confusion, brother!



I thought if they were initiated as a line, they did their degrees together. Interesting


----------



## Derinique Kendrick

MRichard said:


> I thought if they were initiated as a line, they did their degrees together. Interesting


I'm honestly not exactly sure about the whole line thing as I am still new and I haven't been able to do as much traveling as I'd like to just yet to see a class of multiples so I still don't know the logistics to that part of it yet. But, personally, I can only assume that they take  their degrees one by one (because I cant see a line taking a ob at the same time when there's only one alter, and if so that's not due form) (just my logic, by the way), I can however see them all being present to get the lecture at one time so that it doesn't have to be repeated. I could be wrong, though. Maybe another PHA brother, more knowledgeable on this particular subject than I, can give you better clarification.


----------



## Tusshar

Craft ritual is our Bible.... It teaches us to be on level.. Inculcate it... Only solution 

Sent from my Mi 4i using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## alterian

Just an update, I'm set to go late in march. I cant wait, the only thing on my mind is assuring myself that I have the appropriate amount of time to study the material. We just picked up a cycle, so we've been busy lately. Around the time im getting initiated we'll be in white phase so I "should" be getting off around 1800. I wont be doing it alone either, so I know that atleast they'll be another person going through it with me, perhaps more. Just playing the waiting game now.


----------



## Randy81

alterian said:


> Just an update, I'm set to go late in march. I cant wait, the only thing on my mind is assuring myself that I have the appropriate amount of time to study the material. We just picked up a cycle, so we've been busy lately. Around the time im getting initiated we'll be in white phase so I "should" be getting off around 1800. I wont be doing it alone either, so I know that atleast they'll be another person going through it with me, perhaps more. Just playing the waiting game now.


I think you'll be fine. You're fresh out of DS school. The first three modules is WAY MORE to memorize than any of the degree's catechism. You'll knock it out of the park brother.


----------



## alterian

I don't know about that I know the preemptive to all the modules is the same hope in this the same case with the degree work


----------



## Derinique Kendrick

alterian said:


> Just an update, I'm set to go late in march. I cant wait, the only thing on my mind is assuring myself that I have the appropriate amount of time to study the material. We just picked up a cycle, so we've been busy lately. Around the time im getting initiated we'll be in white phase so I "should" be getting off around 1800. I wont be doing it alone either, so I know that atleast they'll be another person going through it with me, perhaps more. Just playing the waiting game now.


Congratulations. Like the other brother stated, you should be fine. Listen to what is being said and pay attention to what is heppening and you should have no problems. You'll be fine. Best of wishes.


----------



## alterian

I appreciate it, I'll continue to post updates.

One question I do have is what was worn for the EA dgree. Specifically pants.


----------



## Derinique Kendrick

alterian said:


> I appreciate it, I'll continue to post updates.
> 
> One question I do have is what was worn for the EA dgree. Specifically pants.


They  (your respective lodge) will let you know


----------



## Dontrell Stroman

alterian said:


> I appreciate it, I'll continue to post updates.
> 
> One question I do have is what was worn for the EA dgree. Specifically pants.


I'm assuming you are a drill sergeant. when I went through basic quite a few of my drill sergeants were free masons. I wasn't one at the time though I will say,  I saw it help some guys out that were though. Nothing immoral or anything like that. Just brothers helping brothers. You will have plenty of time to study. When the privates go to bed or when you get a day off study !!


----------



## alterian

I've started to study, I've been reading up on the Lodge and GL history. None of the other drills I work with are FM, so I'll be the first. I have however had interactions with FM in other units and civilians though. One told me once I'm a EA to come see him and hell help out. He's not from the lodge I petition, but his lodge does fall into the District. I'm not 100 sure if I should be having interactions with others until I go through the MM Degree, that's what I've  read on here. That's probably the main reason why I refrain from posting on here. So I stopped talking to others about the Craft until I actually go through everything.


----------



## dfreybur

alterian said:


> One told me once I'm a EA to come see him and hell help out. He's not from the lodge I petition, but his lodge does fall into the District.



Your lodge is supposed to assign you a mentor/trainer.  The Brother assigned is not automatically a member of your lodge, though it's rare to be assigned to a member of another lodge unless your jurisdiction has a high amount of traditional teamwork.  Mention him at lodge and see.


----------



## alterian

No he wasn't or isn't assigned or anything. I was just talking to him. That was a while ago, since then I've decided to lay low until I go through everything.


----------



## Derinique Kendrick

alterian said:


> No he wasn't or isn't assigned or anything. I was just talking to him. That was a while ago, since then I've decided to lay low until I go through everything.


If he reached out to help, I wouldn't see a problem with having another helping hand even if you do already have a mentor. I think it would be good to have help outside of your lodge as well.


----------



## Warrior1256

Derinique Kendrick said:


> If he reached out to help, I wouldn't see a problem with having another helping hand even if you do already have a mentor. I think it would be good to have help outside of your lodge as well.


I agree but I thing that it would be a matter of curtsy to inform the mentor of his home lodge that I had outside help.


----------



## Derinique Kendrick

Warrior1256 said:


> I agree but I thing that it would be a matter of curtsy to inform the mentor of his home lodge that I had outside help.


Most definitely. When I was going through my degrees, I often called my uncles who are freemasons for help when I couldn't meet with my mentor, or just had more questions.


----------



## Warrior1256

Derinique Kendrick said:


> Most definitely. When I was going through my degrees, I often called my uncles who are freemasons for help when I couldn't meet with my mentor, or just had more questions.


It's really great that you had relatives that are MMs to give you help. As far as I know I am the first Freemason in my immediate family for at least two generations.


----------



## Derinique Kendrick

Warrior1256 said:


> It's really great that you had relatives that are MMs to give you help. As far as I know I am the first Freemason in my immediate family for at least two generations.


The beautiful part about it all was after I was raised, so many more came out of the woodworks that I had no idea were Freemasons.


----------



## Derinique Kendrick

Warrior1256 said:


> It's really great that you had relatives that are MMs to give you help. As far as I know I am the first Freemason in my immediate family for at least two generations.


I also find it to be a blessing because I looked up to those relatives as a young boy and once I was old enough to know what Freemasonry was I made it a goal to become their brother as if they are a part of this amazing organization and have such a positive influence on my life, then this is what I would want for the generations to come. Now I have a son, who I hope, in about 21 years, will continue the legacy if he chooses so, but I will definitely et the example for him.


----------



## Randy81

As an EA I was instructed that I only knew the men in that lodge that night to be Mason's and to refrain from engaging other Mason's unless directed from my mentor.


----------



## Warrior1256

Randy81 said:


> As an EA I was instructed that I only knew the men in that lodge that night to be Mason's and to refrain from engaging other Mason's unless directed from my mentor.


Excellent advice!


----------



## The Traveling Man

alterian said:


> I petitioned a lodge in GA, my Petition won’t be read until next Monday. I really wish there was material I could study although everyone on here says not to (Exam material). I know it’s going to be difficult with my job, but I’ve been wanting to join for a while now so I’m sure I’ll make it work.
> 
> Here's some questions that I currently have and forgot ask. I keep hearing it’s a lot of material to learn/memorize and I’m really on a tight schedule is there anything I can do to retain information quickly, any tips.
> 
> I’ve recently moved here from Texas, and my apartment isn’t what I’d like it to be right now. I still have some of my stuff in storage in Texas. My apartment doesn’t look like a home yet. Is that going to be something the IC will hold against me? Perhaps indicating financial issues (of which I have none)
> 
> I’m sure every lodge is different, I’m just trying to see if there’s a norm. Are the degrees given once a month, at stated meetings, or whenever the candidate is ready for the next? When you take the exams and pass it, is the next degree given that night or scheduled?
> 
> Is there anything I should know or can know about the ceremony.
> 
> Forgive my asking, I’m still new to all this and want to learn as much as I can. I’m know I’ll have some more question in the future, it’s nice to know I can get answers on here. Thanks in advance




It is natural to have a million questions running through your head. Wait with patience and all will be revealed. You will most likely be assigned a Investigation Committee who will come visit you. The purpose of the Committee isn't just for them to ask you questions, it is also for you to ask all of your questions too. As the answers to most of your questions depend on Jurisdiction (and can even vary from Lodge to Lodge in the same Jurisdiction) it's best to save those questions for them. I'm not sure if you made contact with a Lodge or the Grand Lodge first but most (if not all) Grand Lodges have a brochure they can mail out that gives some history on Freemasonry, who we are and what we do. That is the only reading material you need at this point. The best advice I can possibly give at this stage is just to be Patient. You will understand the importance of that later.
Keep us informed of your progress.


----------



## alterian

Im scheduled to go through the EA degree on the 28th, im just counting down the days and thinking.


----------



## The Traveling Man

Wait with Patience. You are almost there.


----------



## Bloke

Every success in your journey alterian


----------



## Warrior1256

alterian said:


> Im scheduled to go through the EA degree on the 28th, im just counting down the days and thinking.


I am very happy for you soon to be brother.


----------



## alterian

Well, time to go.


----------



## Warrior1256

alterian said:


> Well, time to go.


Let us know how it went!


----------



## alterian

It was awesome! I was extremely nervous but went through it any how. For the next couple of days if not weeks I'm going to lay low and observe rather then comment and post on line. I'm going to do as name given. Thanks to all.


----------



## The Traveling Man

Welcome to the Craft!!


----------



## alterian

Thank you


----------



## Bloke

Congrats again !


----------



## dfreybur

alterian said:


> It was awesome!



Welcome to the family once adopted Brother.


----------



## Warrior1256

alterian said:


> It was awesome! I was extremely nervous but went through it any how. For the next couple of days if not weeks I'm going to lay low and observe rather then comment and post on line. I'm going to do as name given. Thanks to all.


Welcome brother.


----------



## Mel Knight

Where in GA is your lodge? I'm in GA as well


----------



## Derinique Kendrick

Mel Knight said:


> Where in GA is your lodge? I'm in GA as well


He's in the Columbus area, what about you?


----------



## Derinique Kendrick

alterian said:


> It was awesome! I was extremely nervous but went through it any how. For the next couple of days if not weeks I'm going to lay low and observe rather then comment and post on line. I'm going to do as name given. Thanks to all.


Congratulations!


----------



## Mel Knight

Derinique Kendrick said:


> He's in the Columbus area, what about you?



Atlanta


----------



## alterian

Update: Sorry I've been out of the loop, Been busy with work (which made everything very difficult) and studying. Went through degrees without any issues, it was great, extremely pleased. My CT and I Killed the our proficiencies. Now on to the challenging and great part of gaining knowledge. I really want to thank everyone for giving me their thoughts, ideas and opinions.


----------



## Ripcord22A

Did u join a PH lodge?

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## alterian

Yes sir.


----------



## Warrior1256

alterian said:


> Update: Sorry I've been out of the loop, Been busy with work (which made everything very difficult) and studying. Went through degrees without any issues, it was great, extremely pleased. My CT and I Killed the our proficiencies. Now on to the challenging and great part of gaining knowledge. I really want to thank everyone for giving me their thoughts, ideas and opinions.


Congratulations Brother!


----------



## Ripcord22A

Can i ask what made you make that decision?

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## alterian

I sent you a message.


----------



## The Traveling Man

alterian said:


> Update: Sorry I've been out of the loop, Been busy with work (which made everything very difficult) and studying. Went through degrees without any issues, it was great, extremely pleased. My CT and I Killed the our proficiencies. Now on to the challenging and great part of gaining knowledge. I really want to thank everyone for giving me their thoughts, ideas and opinions.



Congrats!!! What Lodge did you join?


----------



## alterian

Mt. Pisgah #53 MWPHGLGA


----------



## dfreybur

alterian said:


> Went through degrees without any issues, it was great, extremely pleased.



Not sure how many degrees you mean, so -

EA - Welcome to the family once adopted Brother.  FC - Welcome again to the family twice adopted Brother.  MM - Welcome again, and again, to the family thrice adopted Brother.


----------



## Tyler Atkinson

Where in Georgia are you? I ask because I'm in Georgia as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## jermy Bell

Marrying into a strong masonic family, at my 1st degree all I got was blindfolded and told good luck.  I have been to several degree work at different lodges,  and when preparing the candidate the JrD has already told the candidate everything to expect.  Which I'm my opinion is wromg. If your going to be told before hand on what is going to happen, it takes the mystery and fun out of it. Trust me, you will better understand and appreciate going in blind.....


----------



## dfreybur

jermy Bell said:


> Marrying into a strong masonic family, at my 1st degree all I got was blindfolded and told good luck.  I have been to several degree work at different lodges,  and when preparing the candidate the JrD has already told the candidate everything to expect.  Which I'm my opinion is wromg. If your going to be told before hand on what is going to happen, it takes the mystery and fun out of it. Trust me, you will better understand and appreciate going in blind.....



Some people have a strong need to know what will happen.  They are our candidates and we take care of them in their current status.

Like you I preferred to put myself into the hands of friends and trust in them to take good care of me.  Masons are supposed to be men of faith and for me that was one of my expressions of that faith.


----------



## craig818

I would like to petition a lodge here in Georgia,  how do I go about doing that? 

Sent from my LG-H900 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Brother JC

craig818 said:


> I would like to petition a lodge here in Georgia,  how do I go about doing that?


Explore the grand lodge's sites;
http://www.glofga.org/index.php/grand-lodge/lodge-directory
or
http://mwphglga.org
and then make some calls to the lodges you might be interested in.


----------



## craig818

Thank you

Sent from my LG-H900 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## dfreybur

In the US please do call or send a letter to introduce yourself, but never wait one second for any response.  Many lodges are terrible abut responding to phone calls or emails.  Responding in person is a very different situation.  Go knock on that door and introduce yourself in person.


----------



## fmasonlog

alterian said:


> I petitioned a lodge in GA, my Petition won’t be read until next Monday. I really wish there was material I could study although everyone on here says not to (Exam material). I know it’s going to be difficult with my job, but I’ve been wanting to join for a while now so I’m sure I’ll make it work.
> 
> Here's some questions that I currently have and forgot ask. I keep hearing it’s a lot of material to learn/memorize and I’m really on a tight schedule is there anything I can do to retain information quickly, any tips.
> 
> I’ve recently moved here from Texas, and my apartment isn’t what I’d like it to be right now. I still have some of my stuff in storage in Texas. My apartment doesn’t look like a home yet. Is that going to be something the IC will hold against me? Perhaps indicating financial issues (of which I have none)
> 
> I’m sure every lodge is different, I’m just trying to see if there’s a norm. Are the degrees given once a month, at stated meetings, or whenever the candidate is ready for the next? When you take the exams and pass it, is the next degree given that night or scheduled?
> 
> Is there anything I should know or can know about the ceremony.
> 
> Forgive my asking, I’m still new to all this and want to learn as much as I can. I’m know I’ll have some more question in the future, it’s nice to know I can get answers on here. Thanks in advance



I live in Georgia too... was going to college and working when I started. They'll workout a schedule with you.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Bro. Landry

Congrats PHAM! Welcome! Are you in the same lodge as Bro. Dave Gillarm?


----------



## Tyler Atkinson

craig818 said:


> I would like to petition a lodge here in Georgia,  how do I go about doing that?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H900 using My Freemasonry mobile app



Where do you live? I live in South Georgia. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## craig818

I live in ellenwood

Sent from my LG-H900 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Tyler Atkinson

craig818 said:


> I live in ellenwood
> 
> Sent from my LG-H900 using My Freemasonry mobile app



Yea you're a ways from me lol. I'm about an hour and a half north of Tallahassee fl. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## craig818

Ok

Sent from my LG-H900 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Stanley Pines

I recently petitioned and have a question too.   My wife and I live in an RV full time. (30 foot travel trailer)  No kids.  We got tired of paying rent for apartments and decided to take some cash and purchase one and then save money for a house later.  Would this look bad during the home interview?  I doubt we would be able to entertain an interview committee inside our RV.  However we could always meet at the Community Building in our RV park.  Thank you.


----------



## Warrior1256

Stanley Pines said:


> I recently petitioned and have a question too. My wife and I live in an RV full time. No kids. We got tired of paying rent for apartments and decided to take some cash and purchase one and then save money for a house later. Would this look bad during the home interview? I doubt we would be able to entertain an interview committee inside our RV. However we could always meet at the Community Building in our RV park. Thank you.


I don't see a problem with this as long as you have sufficient income that lodge dues would not be a financial burden on your family.


----------



## Brother JC

Totally up to the lodge in question. Anything we "think" is irrelevant.


----------



## Bloke

Stanley Pines said:


> I recently petitioned and have a question too.   My wife and I live in an RV full time. (30 foot travel trailer)  No kids.  We got tired of paying rent for apartments and decided to take some cash and purchase one and then save money for a house later.  Would this look bad during the home interview?  I doubt we would be able to entertain an interview committee inside our RV.  However we could always meet at the Community Building in our RV park.  Thank you.


As said by Brother JC, its totally up to the lodge. 

My only question would be can you afford it ? Which I am sure you can. We actually have a well known Bro here who lives in a caravan park (very unusual here) and it's not issue. Your living arrangements sounds like a completely legitimate lifestyle choice to me and would I would have little interest in it. Where you meet them depends on where you want to , but is privacy an issue in the Community Building ? If so, I would meet them there as a landmark if your RV is hard to find or not well signed... These guys might be local or might have traveled some distance, so a (soft) drink and being able to offer a biscuit or something is always a good idea.


----------



## Tyler Atkinson

If you were established financially and are of good moral character, you should be fine! How does your wife feel about it if you don't mind me asking? It's taken almost a year for my wife to want to go to the family night dinner with me lol. I guess she really didn't understand or want to find out what it really was about.


----------



## Tyler Atkinson

And I would love to have a RV to get in and leave Georgia for about 3 months and just travel!


----------



## MarkR

Have you established legal residency in the state?  If so, I don't think it should be an issue.


----------



## MarkR

Tyler Atkinson said:


> If you were established financially and are of good moral character, you should be fine! How does your wife feel about it if you don't mind me asking? It's taken almost a year for my wife to want to go to the family night dinner with me lol. I guess she really didn't understand or want to find out what it really was about.


My wife has never participated in any Masonic activity.  She's not opposed to it, just doesn't care.  She told me "I don't drag you to my quilting stuff, don't expect me to go to your Masonic stuff."


----------



## Tyler Atkinson

MarkR said:


> My wife has never participated in any Masonic activity.  She's not opposed to it, just doesn't care.  She told me "I don't drag you to my quilting stuff, don't expect me to go to your Masonic stuff."


 That sounds about right!


----------



## Tyler Atkinson

Yes! The first lodge I ever petitioned didnt accept me simply because I lived in the county less than a year but my current lodge accepted me, also being out of my residing county. So it's really based on the lodge as is everything else.


----------



## Stanley Pines

Thanks for the replies.  I am able to afford it based on the list of dues and other fees that was given to me.  Finances is really not an issue.  My park's community building does have plenty of privacy and, it being the slow season in the park, not many people use it.  I just didn't know if it was usually required that the investigation team be able to meet in your home and tour it.  I don't mind them coming in, it just is not a large area to meet with someone.  I can understand that it depends on the lodge.


----------



## Stanley Pines

As far as my wife...I am just going to say she is not as excited about it as I am.  She actually has a great grandfather who was a freemason and the family has never spoken ill of the fraternity.  However all it took was for her to do a quick search about freemasonry online to get the wrong idea.  I have finally convinced her that freemasons don't worship satan (Y'all dont right?!  LOL), there won't be any strippers, sacrificing of virgins, etc.  I think the biggest thing for her is the time commitment.  She knows I will have to attend the meetings, study and meet with my mentor, help out at fundraisers, etc.  I think she has found a few websites full of supposed wives complaining that they never see their husbands or that freemasonry caused them to get a divorce.
My plan is to bring her to the next dinner so she can meet some of the brothers, their wives, and kids.  I think that will help her relax a little more.  Also then she can talk to some of the wives and get a feel for things.

And to answer some of the other questions-  I have established legal residency in my state.  I have been in the state for 7 years and in my current county 2 1/2 years.  My wife pretty much works and then is home the rest of the time so I am trying to help her find something she might be interested in.  I think that will help too.


----------



## Ripcord22A

Time commitment is how much u want to put in it.  Meetings are once a month, if your an officer then theres a bit more.  I wasnt an officer but i helped when i could at my last lodge in new mexcio amd i usually took my wife and/or kids to all the functions...even if we were just parking cars, my daughter enjoyed handing out the tickets and my son loved riding his skateboard to guide the cars to their spot.....

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256

Ripcord22A said:


> Time commitment is how much u want to put in it.


True, you decide how involved that you want to be.


Ripcord22A said:


> if your an officer then theres a bit more.


Also true.


----------



## Brother JC

If my wife trusted the internet more than me there would be a whole other discussion going on...


----------



## Bloke

Brother JC said:


> If my wife trusted the internet more than me there would be a whole other discussion going on...


Therein lies the crux of a lot of problems I read about. The problem for a candidate, is he has no direct experience to apply to the discussion, unless he has a close friend or family member who is already a member... You can solve the problem easily by just promising your wife that if you see anything in the ceremonies which looks satanic or evil, you'll quit. Solves the problem. I made myself the same promise, and I've been a Freemason for 14 years and have led lodges three times as the WM.


----------



## Warrior1256

Brother JC said:


> If my wife trusted the internet more than me there would be a whole other discussion going on...


Lol!!!! Yeah, no kidding!


Bloke said:


> You can solve the problem easily by just promising your wife that if you see anything in the ceremonies which looks satanic or evil, you'll quit.


This is exactly the promise that I made to her and myself.


----------



## Stanley Pines

I just wanted to update everyone.  I petitioned and was accepted in August.  I was initiated in the EA degree this past Monday.  What a great experience!  I tried to pay attention to everything said and done during but may have missed one or two things.    Thanks for everyone's support.


----------



## Warrior1256

Stanley Pines said:


> I just wanted to update everyone.  I petitioned and was accepted in August.  I was initiated in the EA degree this past Monday.  What a great experience!  I tried to pay attention to everything said and done during but may have missed one or two things.    Thanks for everyone's support.


Congratulations Brother! I am very happy for you.


----------



## SCStrong

Good luck and best wishes  - just go with it ......... don't try to study anything beforehand.  Just let it happen organically.... as to the degree work - don't sweat it  - millions of men have gone before you and done it - so can you.   BTW - Thanks for your service ........ Ft. Benning  -  That brings back some memories  - Sand Hill, the Darby Queen, .......  abandon hope all ye who enter here  - ha ha


----------



## dfreybur

Stanley Pines said:


> II was initiated in the EA degree this past Monday.



Welcome to the family once adopted Brother.


----------



## Tyler Atkinson

Congratulations Brother!

Sent from my SM-G935V using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Andy Fracica

Stanley Pines said:


> I just wanted to update everyone.  I petitioned and was accepted in August.  I was initiated in the EA degree this past Monday.  What a great experience!  I tried to pay attention to everything said and done during but may have missed one or two things.    Thanks for everyone's support.


Congratulations Brother! You will enjoy the journey. Make it your plan to be active in the lodge and serve wherever needed.


----------



## Keith C

Congratulations Brother!

Enjoy the rest of your journey.


----------



## HoldenMonty

Stanley Pines said:


> I tried to pay attention to everything said and done during but may have missed one or two things.


Don't worry I don't think anybody catches everything as they are going through it. I know I sure didn't it was mainly a blur going through it and just trying to make sure you didn't mess up. But when you get to watch them is when I have learned and working to learn the different chairs. I was going to be the junior master of ceremonies but was also learning the guide's part for the first degree and ended up being the guide for our lodge's candidate on Tuesday night. Now I'm working on learning the guide's part for the second degree for when he gets his second.


----------



## dfreybur

I tried to learn what I was going through in my first degree but there was so much of it.  I decided to absorb the feelings.  That worked until the lecture started.

The lecture was huge.  It was amazing it had been memorized but within minutes my eyes were glazed over.  My first degree night was a double degree.  When I looked at my fellow candidate his eyes were glazed over as well.  Eventually I learned that the lecture is more for the members than for the candidates.  We listen to each lecture many times and get a bit more from each lecture each time we hear them.


----------

